# pump from a international 424



## happy10 (May 18, 2012)

my pump keeps blowing seals on the hydraulic pump i replaced three pumps so far at 600$ apiece the last one the shaft broke any ideas on whats the problems


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I have a 424 diesel the hydraulic system on that tractor gives me fits. I have changed every filter cleaned every screen and it still pushes fluid out the vent when it sit. I havent had the problem blowing out the seals as of yet, do you think you have a blockage some where ? Where do you have your valves set?


----------

